# New 5x5 layout in the works.



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay so while I am still working on my 4x8 and constantly adding to it I am getting down to the scenery bits of it which is the best parts however because of the style I chose which uses out of scale porcelain buildings and out of scale trees it makes it a little less realistic than what I would have liked it to be for my tastes, but hey. I started when I was in 6th grade but I also intend to finish it in the original style. 

Which brings us to this new smaller more compact layout that I plan to make very realistic and intricate. I plan on making it a small mountain layout with steep grades, in fact the grades will be more than the normal 4 percent grade which is the standard. I know that seems insane to do since the real grade will be a six percent grade (at current) and I figure this will remotely work because in real life those max grades seem to be used only on class one railroads where it is about moving as much freight as possible over the steepest grades possible while still being profitable. So if you had an 0-6-0 type steam locomotive on a zero percent grade it could roughly haul 15-20 cars (I think) and the number of cars it can haul up a grade lowers as the percent rises. I am figuring the engines only hauling 2-3 cars at most which could easily handle a 4 percent so it should work in 6 but I still need to do the tests for this. 

I have also already tested several locomotives for the radius that they could handle and found that a good bit of my small diesels and most of my steam can handle a 15 radius curve fine. So this brings up the next part, the tight curves of the layout. Almost all of the curves are close to the 15 radius amount as of right now but may be widened if it is needed, it just will limit what I plan to do on the layout.

As for the general layout the front of the layout will be at a height of 0 inches and will stay that way for the majority of the front and then rise up at a 5-6 percent grade up to a total height at points of 7 inches in height. after making a half circle climb over the two wye turnouts that create the two station sidings and crests the grade it begins a downward descent that crosses under itself through a tunnel and back down to a height of 0 passing a siding which will lead to a small business and through another wye back into the station. 

There are two towns on this layout the one larger town at the base at a height of 0 and then a second (mining/forestry) town at the top of the layout at the 7 inch height which spurs off of the second wye. As for fauna I am planning a mountainous range with a mix of trees and wildlife.

below is the proposed layout from Anyrail, feel free to comment and suggest on its design.

*The 5x5 Mountain Range Railway*


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey gc! Wow, that is a unique plan! It has a very interesting configuration! I don't think the steepness of the grades is a huge concern, but I am a little uncertain of the tightness of the radii on the layout. Also, I wonder how reliable the wye's are going to be at the top of the layout, where different grades could cause a twisting effect. 

I am not trying to scare you away from this layout. I would simply say that once you get your trackwork temporarily laid out, I would test all engines and rolling stock thoroughly to make sure there are no problems. Be certain the minimum radius is going to work well, and that the wye's on the top of the grade will perform to satisfaction. I guess if there are problems, one just has to keep tweaking, or change things up, until there are no more trouble areas. Again, I am not discouraging you...I am just thinking that there will be almost zero room for error on this one! I am sure other guys will have some input too. Best of luck!

Chad


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Then engines are the biggest issue which will involve some preliminary testing before I decide on these radius's just yet. As for the wyes I had that same concern and kept the incline for both of them at a 6 percent climb or descent so the only changing in grade is after them which is where any kind of bending will take place. 

I am thinking of having the right top just before the two tracks be a mountain so it seems like the engines are disappearing behind and going off someplace since no one would normally think of putting in such tight curves and grades which should give the illusion that they are separate tracks altogether. Then they will emerge from the back of the mountain and proceed over a wooden trestle that goes above the lower track. I am thinking of having a small to medium sized hill/mountain right after the trestle to help with the whole forestry or mining theme I am going for which will give way to the precariously placed shanty type town on the mountain side.

That is the general idea for right now with maybe the including of a river that goes from lower right to middle upper of the layout with flowing water but I will have to see.

I also have a blog going for it all now which I went a little further and described some of the engines that would most likely be used on this.

http://dstrains.blogspot.com/


----------

